# One of my holdback girls is awake!!



## VARNYARD (Mar 5, 2008)

This is one of my High white holdback females, I have not named her yet. Well, I will soon, tell me what you guys think of her.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, you always have the best looking tegus. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 5, 2008)

awesome! let us know when you have a name.


----------



## playlboi (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like mine, except a lot lighter.

is that one of your light normals?

very cool tegu though.


----------



## Mike (Mar 5, 2008)

She's very pretty.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish you sold your holdbacks on occasion....I'd easily shell out a few hundred for her.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 5, 2008)

She is 100% normal, and a full sister to Jasper. As for selling her, I would buy some like this myself if I could find them.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 6, 2008)

Cutie!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice bobby


----------



## angelrose (Mar 6, 2008)

can I hold her :gifi


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure you can hold her, come on over.  

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, I like this girl a bunch too. She should have some awesome babies in another couple of years.


----------



## olympus (Mar 8, 2008)

Everything that I expected....


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice, getting larger by the day.


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 23, 2008)

*RE*

she looks like she is wearing eye liner lol...beautiful!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: RE*



leoares27 said:


> she looks like she is wearing eye liner lol...beautiful!



Thanks!! I am working on having some real nice stock and it is only going to get better with time.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 23, 2008)

she is real pretty. I see what you mean now about the colors.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 24, 2008)

angelrose said:


> she is real pretty. I see what you mean now about the colors.



Thanks, I am glad you like her!!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 24, 2008)

have you named her yet?


----------

